# idea for sponsorship



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have been thinking about putting together a sponsorship package to help push the line and get it moving

figure i could make a sponsorship page on the website and have banner ads to sell...... 

trying to tie the local businesses and workers into the line and push the unity of making it happen....

is this a good idea....

anyone do this?

b


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

Just know that its takes awhile to build a truly fruitful, i.e. profitable, sponsorship line and/or online advertising campaign. In essense, you have to prove your value. In addition to our fulfillment company, we as a promotions company have taken us years to break into various 'large' corporate sponsorship accounts. I'm not saying it can't be done, just remember it'll take twice as long and cost three times as much as your anticipating.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

the idea ws to maybe get some backing from a few local companies... so i can get some printing done.....

pushing to get my items printed by the new year........ dont really want to use fullfillment once the official line runs....... but will use fullfillment for some other store ideas......

b


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

237am said:


> the idea ws to maybe get some backing from a few local companies... so i can get some printing done.....
> 
> pushing to get my items printed by the new year........ dont really want to use fullfillment once the official line runs....... but will use fullfillment for some other store ideas......
> 
> b


Perhaps I misunderstood your question, I thought you were looking for ideas or ways to get capital, i.e. going out to local vendors to get advertising money via your website. Trying to get advertising money is good and will pay off in the long run, but just be prepared to spend money upfront.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

237am said:


> the idea ws to maybe get some backing from a few local companies... so i can get some printing done.....
> 
> pushing to get my items printed by the new year........ dont really want to use fullfillment once the official line runs....... but will use fullfillment for some other store ideas......


Sponsorship is for athletes, charities, and sick kids. Businesses don't sponsor other businesses.

This might sound harsh, but if you don't have enough money to get your shirts printed, what are you doing trying to start a business? Start with just one design and scrape together enough to get it printed. If you have to eat ramen for a month, so be it.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

just looking for other ideas...thats all


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

237am said:


> the idea ws to maybe get some backing from a few local companies... so i can get some printing done.....
> 
> b


That does happen too....so don't write it off just yet dude. 

One thing is for sure, if your designs/concept/etc. are or will be in *Demand* in sequence with the in vogue trend wave, and you are easy and on the ball to work with, baby! you will get sponsorship offers. 

Any good product that is a for-sure sell will get picked up. All you really need to do (and this is the hard part) is expose and plug your stuff to everyone and anyone who MAY have the means to take it there. Keep knocking, sooner or later it will happen. Longevity in pushing your stuff will earn you respect and show you are serious and in it for real.

Be humble, listen to the big boys, learn as you go and continue to build, improve and establish good trade contacts. 

Dont be an artsy-fartsy (kiddin'), look at it as a business and put yourself in the sponsor shoes. Sponsor means $-monetary-$ support in many ways, so pump out stuff that will sell. No one will sponsor or hand you out cash (aka free money) unless they know it will return cash+cashProfits. Well, some times people do sponsor garbo and everyone loses out, time and money. In this case it is much harder to get back to the original starting point so...be sure you know the fine print details before you enter into any sponsor deals or any form of cash loans.  ...usually the sponsor will want a return $$$$. 


Best of luck.



:


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

reason i said sponsoring and not "buying an ad on the website" is the mentality that is perceived

case in point.
when i started to organize the breakdance battles in detroit back in the 90's till now, we seek sponsors to help with the cause.... so we approach businesses and say what we are doing and some help with funding. from renting sound/dj's/prize money/etc... it adds up...... some of these might get a few hundred bucks in sponsorship money...others get larger sponsors like redbull/kinkos/etc.....

i do have alot of support from detroit artists in promotions/etc...but when it comes down to product..i'm a little short..... i have the shirts but no printing..... hence why i had to go through a fullfillment right now.....

on the flip side, i have sponsored events and tossed cash and event made awards....flew in judges/djs for the larger events and the like.... so i know how the idea works

i figure i'll print up 10 designs and just push those for a while....... my name is already out there so thats good...also working with event promoters ...

i just need to put together a plan and push it.... not that hard really......

b


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok, I'm going to jump in on this one.

You've got good designs, a good company, but no means to produce the designs on the shirts.

You've got experience putting together events and getting sponsors.

You've got connections to the local music scene.

Create an event. Get sponsors. Get paid. Take the profit and print your shirts.

If it sounds simple, that's because it is. Especially with the experience you say you have.

Here's an example:

Last year we put on a comedy show in an upscale venue. One of my good friends is a comedian and hooked me up with some well known comics, and I had Damon Williams headline the event.

We gave away tickets on the radio, and promoted it like crazy. Radio, flyers, posters.

Let me run down the tab for the event.

Radio every day for 2 weeks-$1500
Flyers and street team-$500
Venue rental-$3500
Comedian's travel and performance fees (3 comedians plus host)-$7000

How much we paid out of our pockets-$0

Sponsors!!!

We got all kinds of sponsors that contributed for everything. Space on the flyers, banners at the event, getting mentioned on stage, space on the program.

We sold out a 600 seat venue with ticket prices of $20 & $50, and didn't have to pay a dime for any of it.

On top of all of that, we named the event after ourselves.

We also had some local rappers that were pretty well known perform after the show.

So, maybe you could put together some kind of concert. You've got the connections. You've got experience getting sponsorship dollars.

Put your know-how to good use! Come up with some kind of event people will like. And have fun!


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

been wanting to toss an event for a while... 

talking too a few people about doing something... so we'll see......... just need to make up my mind on a location...... and limit the entrance costs to 10bucks a person..... 

i'll have to make a few calls to see whats up........

b


----------



## Doja (Dec 9, 2008)

237am said:


> i have been thinking about putting together a sponsorship package to help push the line and get it moving
> b


Along the same lines,
I've been considering the idea of sponsoring local bands to help drive shirt sales.

My idea is to provide our T's to bands to wear during gigs. And then sell the shirts at the shows with a percentage going to the band.

The band would get free stuff and we'd get to make sales.

Any ideas on approaching bands with this? Other ideas, comments are welcome also.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

maybe you can make a tshirt for the band and then sell that also.... have your name/logo on it...but it will be 'band' merch which might sell better.....hmmm


----------

